# One of my few pastel paintings



## SherylG

_"Feeding The Horses" _










I have completed about half a dozen pastel pictures in total since I started painting/drawing. This is the current one.


----------



## TerryCurley

I love it, it's wonderful.


----------



## chanda95

I love it too! It's fantastic!


----------



## SherylG

Thank you! I focused mainly on the girl, consequently I think the horses could be a bit more realistic, but I'm not going to change it now.


----------



## chanda95

Actually I don't think the horses need to be more realistic. The drawing meshes very well together.


----------



## SherylG

Thank you! Your horses are fantastic!


----------



## cjm1972

Oh wow! Excellent work Sheryl.


----------

